# Something to brighten up your Friday afternoon.



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

As they say at Tesco, Every little helps!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

i already had pancakes for breakfast


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

we need a few more of these! ill post one after the gym!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Can we start a "bird spotting" thread I wonder? :whistling:


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> Can we start a "bird spotting" thread I wonder? :whistling:


Or how's about a UKM ladies wet t-shirt contest :whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

dannytsg said:


> Or how's about a UKM ladies wet t-shirt contest :whistling:


Only one would enter mate


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it bad her face is same colour as the car lol.

There is a woman in my gym who only ever squats her ass is perfection. I'll crack on- got her in my car last week

....but she escaped.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

K-Rod said:


> Can we start a "bird spotting" thread I wonder? :whistling:


great idea!!!!!

we be out sniper style with our phones!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Is it bad her face is same colour as the car lol.
> 
> There is a woman in my gym who only ever squats her ass is perfection. I'll crack on- got her in my car last week
> 
> ....but she escaped.


I didn't look up as far as her face :lol:


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Taking sneaky pictures of women is wrong on so many levels! Ha

Could be your wife your sister daughter or even mother!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> I didn't look up as far as her face :lol:


Haha probably for the best...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

sunn said:


> Taking sneaky pictures of women is wrong on so many levels! Ha
> 
> *Could be your wife your sister daughter or even mother! *


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice Legs on her!

I like her Uggs.

For some reason i have some wild fantasy where i want to make love to a women with her in nothing but fluffy ugg boots...idk why or what makes me what to do this.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Filling up a nice car with poor quality fuel. No doubt the money she's saved she'll have to pay for when servicing the car.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

sunn said:


> Taking sneaky pictures of women is wrong on so many levels!


in theory i agree, although exceptions can be made when a bird is exceptionally fit

this bird doesn't look all that tbh, you can't really see her face and her @rse is definently about 5-6/10

so just to make my position clear on the matter, taking pictures of girls without them knowing is weird and pervy, unless they're proper fit, this one wasn't :whistling:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

extra points if you get the pic as they notice you in the bushes knocking one out.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Time to activate the SlyCam app :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So men DO like the skinny look.

Damn!!!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> Can we start a "bird spotting" thread I wonder? :whistling:


I like this idea

Just remember to make sure sound and flash is off lads


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> i already had pancakes for breakfast


I was thinkin of something to describe the flatness and this sums it up perfectly


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> So men DO like the skinny look.
> 
> Damn!!!


Hell no


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> So men DO like the skinny look.
> 
> Damn!!!


i don't

her @rse is barely filling up her jeans :thumbdown:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> So men DO like the skinny look.
> 
> Damn!!!


There's no men in this thread if they think that's an ass...:no:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Nice Legs on her!
> 
> I like her Uggs.
> 
> For some reason i have some wild fantasy where i want to make love to a women with her in nothing but fluffy ugg boots...idk why or what makes me what to do this.


Are they even real? Left foot looks like its collapsing in


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Why is everyone acting like they wouldn't, when they clearly would?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

King_koop said:


> Why is everyone acting like they wouldn't, when they clearly would?


I actually wouldn't


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Only one would enter mate


I think I know who that may be

Re: the picture, not a single ar*e was seen this day


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Each to their own.

I'd be on that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This should have been in the ma so we could freely objectify the subjects without fear of persecution.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't beat a bird in tight denim.

Really does it for, especially stonewash colour (Bluey White).

Subscribed for my daily dose!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im not a ass man so that pic does nothing for me. What was her front like though ? Lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Im not a ass man


good, she hasn't got one


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Only one would enter mate


who do you think would enter?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> Can't beat a bird in tight denim.
> 
> Really does it for, especially stonewash colour (Bluey White).
> 
> Subscribed for my daily dose!!


Those jeans would be tighter on my 8yr old son she's makin a mockery out of them


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Breda said:


> Those jeans would be tighter on my 8yr old son she's makin a mockery out of them


I know mate, yeah, not the nicest ass I've seen today.

You've got to love Women in those washed out coloured jeans, though?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

is that an S4.......? what car?

shes alright, i would "bust all kinds a nuts up her" :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice ass and legs?? :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

And there's me thinking I'm doing a public service.

So what you're really after is someone with a big @rse filling up at a BP garage for @Sc4mp0? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Im not a ass man so that pic does nothing for me. What was her front like though ? Lol


I only caught a glimpse as I was trying not to make eye contact ha ha

However, I'd like to think it was more Charlize Theron and not so much Susan Boyle


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 135812


my neck hurts:thumbdown:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I find morrisons cheaper for diesel to be honest


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 135812


That guy is proper checking her out. What a perv. :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

K-Rod said:


> That guy is proper checking her out. What a perv. :whistling:


I know, disgusting behaviour isn't it!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> And there's me thinking I'm doing a public service.
> 
> So what you're really after is someone with a big @rse filling up at a BP garage for @Sc4mp0? I'll see what I can do.


BP, Total or Texaco will do fella.

:thumbup1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

At least she's got an Audi.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> At least her bloke has an Audi.


FIXED


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

For all the fans of Big buns, here's one I did earlier.

A 33yr old size 12 big White ass .

The bigger, the better. Lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> For all the fans of Big buns, here's one I did earlier.
> 
> A size 12 big White ass in stonewashed Denim.
> 
> The bigger, the better. Lol.


Thats tiny










Here's 1 I posted in Robs journal yesterday


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Breda said:


> Thats tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we're talking


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Breda said this is a worthy pic.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> @Breda said this is a worthy pic.
> 
> View attachment 135817


Very worthy!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @Breda said this is a worthy pic.
> 
> View attachment 135817


Yes I agree with myself it is definately worthy


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> For all the fans of Big buns, here's one I did earlier.
> 
> A 33yr old size 12 big White ass .
> 
> The bigger, the better. Lol.





Breda said:


> Thats tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAWG


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Only one would enter mate





Mish said:


> I think I know who that may be
> 
> Re: the picture, not a single ar*e was seen this day





kev d said:


> who do you think would enter?


I know, I know, I know!!!


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I know, I know, I know!!!


go on then, who? Dont keep us in suspenders,haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> @Breda said this is a worthy pic.
> 
> View attachment 135817


Nice hand drier


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> @Breda said this is a worthy pic.
> 
> View attachment 135817


only worthy if repostwithdresspulleduptowaist :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 135812


I have that dress in reverse although mines a lot shorter :-/


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Breda said:


> Thats tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that you pointing ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @Breda said this is a worthy pic.
> 
> View attachment 135817


 :drool:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> only worthy if repostwithdresspulleduptowaist :whistling:


I only just deleted one like that from my phone!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

K-Rod said:


> As they say at Tesco, Every little helps!


I don't understand whats meant to be happening in this pic. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> I don't understand whats meant to be happening in this pic. Anyone care to explain?


She's putting fuel in her car while op was perving and taking photos


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> is that you pointing ?


Yes sir


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I only just deleted one like that from my phone!


Take another one


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

theres only been a handful of women that have had me reaching into my pocket for the cam lol and their asses were wayyyy bigger and better than hers


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yes sir


Like a boss!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Like a boss!


That means a lot comin from u


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I wonder what she would be thinking, if she was randomly browsing forums and came across this thread lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ross1991 said:


> I wonder what she would be thinking, if she was randomly browsing forums and came across this thread lol.


Hopefully "damn I need to squat"


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Breda said:


> That means a lot comin from u


I can't tell if that's sarcasm Breda. I rarely give out "boss" status to people, so cherish that title.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 135812


I don't like her shoes


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> She's putting fuel in her car while op was perving and taking photos


How very dare you! That's not true, it was just one photo


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Breda said:


> Thats tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


third from right dyammmmm. could slap that ass and it`d still be wobbling an hour later


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't beat a big ****! That one third from the right is unreal!


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

tight dress and nice bum equals sexy as fcuk, hehe, would love to see tamara in a tight dress, her bum looks lush in her avi


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

K-Rod said:
 

> How very dare you! That's not true, it was just one photo


Lol oh I bet. !!!  what's the odds on many more secret woman in you're photo gallery


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

kev d said:


> tight dress and nice bum equals sexy as fcuk, hehe, would love to see tamara in a tight dress, her bum looks lush in her avi


Wasteman

Why dont you PM her your request see wah gwan?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wasteman


Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?


Wasteman as in shamefull perving :lol:

Edit

But if tamara was packin this type of junk










There would be no shame :whistling:


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

yummy


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wasteman
> 
> Why dont you PM her your request see wah gwan?


believe me av tried but no success,hehe


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

kev d said:


> believe me av tried but no success,hehe


You do realise theres a length restriction?


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You do realise theres a length restriction?


length restriction?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kev d said:


> length restriction?


Stand up with your cock out, if it doesnt hit your knee dont bother PMing her :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

kev d said:


> length restriction?





jon-kent said:


> Stand up with your cock out, if it doesnt hit your knee dont bother PMing her :lol:


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Stand up with your cock out, if it doesnt hit your knee dont bother PMing her :lol:


o well thats that fcucked then,hehe


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I only just deleted one like that from my phone!


 :drool:

WTF, undelete , retake, repost. do whatever it takes to obtain said picture


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kev d said:


> o well thats that fcucked then,hehe


Dont worry mate its 99% of us fcuked lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

kev d said:


> o well thats that fcucked then,hehe


Don't take it personally I wouldn't send anyone pictures, big willy or not.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Don't take it personally I wouldn't send anyone pictures, big willy or not.


Oh wait, did you actually get a pic request from my man @kev d ? :lol:


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

tamara said:


> Don't take it personally I wouldn't send anyone pictures, big willy or not.


thats cool, but wot if a said pretty please, would that make any difference? Hehe


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

K-Rod said:


> As they say at Tesco, Every little helps!


I wouldnt mind filling her up with with my pump or checking her back box for MOT


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kev d said:


> thats cool, but wot if a said pretty please, would that make any difference? Hehe


Lol I don't think so!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I don't think so!


You look different today tamara


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You look different today tamara


Awww am so glad you noticed and the hard work is paying of!! Oh you!! You do know how to brighten a girls day


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

kev d said:


> thats cool, but wot if a said pretty please, would that make any difference? Hehe


It wouldn't. I put enough pictures on the forum. When I do that I choose which pictures I want to share, I don't really care who see's but its my choice that way.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Awww am so glad you noticed and the hard work is paying of!! Oh you!! You do know how to brighten a girls day


Woooooosh

Ackee you better havea good excuse bredrin


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

To continue with the theme of this thread


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Woooooosh
> 
> Ackee you better havea good excuse bredrin


Heheh


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> To continue with the theme of this thread


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Awww am so glad you noticed and the hard work is paying of!! Oh you!! You do know how to brighten a girls day





Breda said:


> Woooooosh
> 
> Ackee you better havea good excuse bredrin


Shout out to my man @Breda came through for me just in time!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Breda said:


> To continue with the theme of this thread


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bashy said:


> View attachment 135829


That was my reaction too :lol:


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

tamara said:


>


Mite have to blast one out if this carries on fooking unreal behind!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Although she's perfect


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Although she's perfect


elbows too pointy. Would not ravage.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> elbows too pointy. Would not ravage.


I bloody would.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

First and Foremost.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Thought this guys reaction was funny!










I like this one!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Although she's perfect


I would wear her arse cheeks like ear muffs and have my tongue continually inserted in either hole


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> I would wear her arse cheeks like ear muffs and have my tongue continually inserted in either hole


I'm with you on that one


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 135812


Did you see the face mate? after watching that show on ladyboys i consider myself an expert now and that looks suspiciously like a lady boy :tongue:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm with you on that one


wow I like you


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> wow I like you


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

now that is what I am talking about..... baby got back!










:whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> now that is what I am talking about..... baby got back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


>












how good is that film :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Although she's perfect


Now that's more like it!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> No


youd roll that bitch in flour to find the wet spot..... I know you would :lol:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> now that is what I am talking about..... baby got back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What have I started?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> What have I started?


You bad bad man !!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> Now that's more like it!


See we can do some things right


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> What have I started?












you defo started sumthin.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> What have I started?


To be fair your pic was flat


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

whoop there it is










whats the chances of this getting moved very soon......


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> To be fair your pic was flat


Extremely flat and narrow

Look like the legs connected to the back and there was nuthin in between


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> Extremely flat and narrow
> 
> Look like the legs connected to the back and there was nuthin in between


Preach


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> whoop there it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's strangely hypnotic :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> Preach


And the lord said thou shall not covet any flat batty as it is a sin to lust after little children.

All those who do these things will eternally bun up in hell


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's strangely hypnotic :lol:


Very hypnotic.

Slightly off topic, anyone know where I could get a hulahoop?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> To be fair your pic was flat


I'm sorry but that's all I had to work with at the time. Like my teachers used to say, "must try harder"!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Very hypnotic.
> 
> Slightly off topic, anyone know where I could get a hulahoop?


 :lol:

Do you have a Toys R Us near you?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> And the lord said thou shall not covet any flat batty as it is a sin to lust after little children.
> 
> All those who do these things will eternally bun up in hell


Amen


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha ya big perv


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Very hypnotic.
> 
> Slightly off topic, anyone know where I could get a hulahoop?


Tesco


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

tamara said:


> It wouldn't. I put enough pictures on the forum. When I do that I choose which pictures I want to share, I don't really care who see's but its my choice that way.


cool i get ya, just out of interest have you posted any pics of your bum on here? Still say your avi pic is lush,hehe


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :lol:
> 
> Do you have a Toys R Us near you?





mrssalvatore said:


> Tesco


Are they adult sized ones? :bounce:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Very hypnotic.
> 
> Slightly off topic, anyone know where I could get a hulahoop?












:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> :whistling:


HELL YEAH we do! I want a pink one.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Are they adult sized ones? :bounce:


Yes in the fitness bit 

Or Argos think there's are slightly weighted as well


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes in the fitness bit
> 
> Or Argos think there's are slightly weighted as well


To Argos!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> To Argos!


then on to my gaff...... :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> To Argos!


Hang on missy

Here this ones at tesco










http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/direct/kelly-holmes-weighted-hula-hoop/215-4829.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=215-4829&kpid=215-4829&gclid=CKj4urOLybkCFbHItAodp3UADQ


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

To Tescos!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> To Tescos!


Am coming to

Wonder if could use on the hula game on the wii fit ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am coming to
> 
> Wonder if could use on the hula game on the wii fit ?


Even Better! Get hulahoop and frozen margaritta machine and then do drunk hula game on wii fit!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Filling up a nice car with poor quality fuel. No doubt the money she's saved she'll have to pay for when servicing the car.


Its an Audi saloon mate, not a feckin Maserati :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Even Better! Get hulahoop and frozen margaritta machine and then do drunk hula game on wii fit!


I like your thinking !! Wouldn't the alcohol calories defeat the point??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I like your thinking !! Wouldn't the alcohol calories defeat the point??


Calories consumed while exercising don't count. They are magic zero calories


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Calories consumed while exercising don't count. They are magic zero calories


Wow !!! Just.....wow!  i still believe that calories are little crawly things that crawl inside your wardrobe each night and make your clothes smaller


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Wow !!! Just.....wow!  i still believe that calories are little crawly things that crawl inside your wardrobe each night and make your clothes smaller


Brilliant and now I'm gonna have nightmares.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Brilliant and now I'm gonna have nightmares.


Haha!! Sorry lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Calories consumed while exercising don't count. They are magic zero calories


I can confirm this is true. Other magic zero calories are :

1. Any food eaten while standing up.

2. Kids leftovers.

3. Birthday cake.

:thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I can confirm this is true. Other magic zero calories are :
> 
> 1. Any food eaten while standing up.
> 
> ...


And

4.chocolate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I can confirm this is true. Other magic zero calories are :
> 
> 1. Any food eaten while standing up.
> 
> ...





mrssalvatore said:


> And
> 
> 4.chocolate


5. Cutting your food in to small pieces reduces the calorific value by 27%


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

This thread has turned fruity

I'm out


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I can confirm this is true. Other magic zero calories are :
> 
> 1. Any food eaten while standing up.
> 
> ...





mrssalvatore said:


> And
> 
> 4.chocolate





Mish said:


> 5. Cutting your food in to small pieces reduces the calorific value by 27%


6. Food eaten while walking somewhere.

7. The desert you steal off your partner's plate. Instead he gets the calories.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

kev d said:


> cool i get ya, just out of interest have you posted any pics of your bum on here? Still say your avi pic is lush,hehe


10/10 for persistence


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Breda said:


> This thread has turned fruity
> 
> I'm out


Agreed. Can we get back on topic please people.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> Agreed. Can we get back on topic please people.


Okay

Bum


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I took this one walking over Blackfriars bridge a few months back to Whatsapp to a mate, you can't see the wiggle/jiggle from it but it was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 135812


well worth having to view it sideways!!!!!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

now you need to deal with my semi....... :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> now you need to deal with my semi....... :whistling:


It's okay I don't mind!!



I'd do them all aswell!!

Must behave no or will get the thread moved to god knows where


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's okay I don't mind!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah, erm semis don't behave..... they want tings :whistling:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's okay I don't mind!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do them all aswell!!


would you feast on their goodies like a hungry lion lapping up the juices ..... :devil2:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> would you feast on their goodies like a hungry lion lapping up the juices ..... :devil2:


No probably worse than that


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> No probably worse than that


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> She's putting fuel in her car while op was perving and taking photos


Oh. Well that was sh*t then weren't it? "girl with the flattest butt ever fills up a car with petrol" and theres 13 pages on it? :thumbdown:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

If by 13 pages you mean 10, then yes.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Oh. Well that was sh*t then weren't it? "girl with the flattest butt ever fills up a car with petrol" and theres 13 pages on it? :thumbdown:


Yup afraid so  my pics was much better


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yup afraid so  my pics was much better


it was :thumb:


----------

